# Gunshy



## ShaneD (Nov 19, 2015)

Anyone have any experience with their V being gunshy?
Our guy is 10 months old and even a small capgun frightens him. He has not been exposed to gunfire yet. Just lots of normal noise from 4yr and 6yr old boys in our home.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Has he been exposed to birds or areas where his prey drive can be ignited?


----------



## browndogbrownguy (Nov 10, 2015)

Mine has always been confident dog but, was gun shy when his exposure to hunting and birds was zero. He would run back to you and try to hide between your legs. That all changed when he turned 18 months and he got exposed to birds, he started associating gun shots to birds. Now he`s a beast. Loves to hunt - gets excited with the sight, sound and smell of a gun.

It`s hilarious, when we hike in the woods and he hears a faint gun shot really far away, he gets excited.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

When your boy is eating does he completely focus on his food?
If he does, that's a good time to make some noise. 
Maybe start with the cap gun far enough away so he can just hear it.

Bacchus was first introduced to guns he was around lots of other dogs and birds; we were at a NAVHDA club
Cap pistol at first then, over some time, shotgun from 100 yards or so. 
First time I took him hunting I brought a dead grouse with me, in case I missed hahaha
Anytime a gun went off he got a bird in his mouth.
I can't even say the word hunting now without him losing it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Is your dog shy of other loud noises?
I would put the pup on birds without the cap gun at first. Only adding it after he has confidence built up on birds, and in mid chase.


----------



## Pecan_and_BB (Jun 15, 2015)

TR is bang on with the mid-chase. That is what got Pecan over the hump and accustomed to the sound of guns. Once she was already running, she could care less about gun noise, then once done with repetition and she became conditioned in that scenario, it became a non-factor with her everywhere else.

I also started her by banging 2 pieces of 2X4 together to make noise and I made it a game where I would smack the pieces together and if she came up to me to investigate, I'd throw one for her to retrieve. The 2 pieces of 2X4 are easy to control noise level based upon how hard to hit them together, so you can increase the level as you go.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

I agree, birds make all the difference in the world. And I am pretty sure I read alot of good information on these forums about gun introduction when I first started with my puppy 3 years ago. Our trainer has also mentioned that you should never shoot the gun from behind your dog. Always from in front.


----------

